# General > Gardening >  Cat fouling

## Karaoke Queen

Does anyone know of anything that I can put down on my front lawn to stop cats fouling there?

I've hear a mention of orange peel and pepper.  Do these actually work?

----------


## BRIE

best thing is fizzy drink bottles filled with water( with label taken off) cats dont like the reflection they give off.

----------


## unicorn

Lion poo is supposedly an excellent deterrent but I dont know if you get it in garden centres up here there is also a plant you can buy that they dont like but I cant remember the name of it sorry.

----------


## motopitcrew

there is a spray that you can get at the garden centre. you just spray it around the top of your garden wall and around the gate it has a smell that cats dont like. only down side is it needs 4 hours to dry.tried it before and it does work. cant remember what its called though

----------


## unicorn

found it at last  :Smile:  taken from rspb forum
 There is a new garden plant, Coleus canina, on the market. It is marketed under names Pee-off and Scaredy cat. This plant has a pungent odour that is said to repel cats and other mammals from the garden. It should be available from a number of garden suppliers.
link to supplier
http://www.buckingham-nurseries.co.u...uct_54609.html

----------


## connieb19

I have a cat and I never seem to have a problem with cat poo on my garden...Im ashamed to say they seem to prefer using the neighbours gardens.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mother Bear

Also been told to try putting down a toy rubber snake on your borders!

----------


## 2little2late

When I was working at The Early Learning Centre. They had a high turnover of rubber grass snakes. Gardeners were buying them to use as a cat repellent.

Can also buy scent off pellets. They really do have a very sharp smell and definately keep cats away.

Another tip is to lay cuttings from rose trees on the borders, keeps cats at bay.

----------


## Julia

How about a big dog!  :Embarrassment: 

Or there are sprays available from the pet shop, I think one of them is called 'get off'.

For an excellent deterrent which costs a bit more, could prove to be rather entertaining too!

http://www.martleyelectronics.co.uk/...trol.htm#spray

----------


## Rheghead

There is a high-pitched noise maker on the market which will (supposedly) get rid of cats.  I don't know if they will work or not cos I am unwilling to get one cos I have 3 cats! ::

----------


## pie2000

Great link julia  ::  You are right though the dog out the door at the right minute fairly makes them jump the wall quick.

----------


## star

Ooh don't talk to me about cat's, can't even open my kitchen window without the blighters coming in, I am now on my third toaster (one cat has been coming into the house and spraying all over the toaster) can you imagine the smell when I went to put it on in the morning. 

Those high pitched nosie thingys dont work, my mum's next door neighbour has one and they basically poo over the top of it, she is driven crazy by cat's aswell the wifie across the road runs the cat's protection league and there are millions of them.  

grrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## daisyblack

I had problems with cats using my garden for ages so i fainally had enough and got an electronic device from this website www.primrose-london.co.uk/cat_repeller.php and it seems to be doing the trick. I've only had it for about a week so i don't really know yet how good it is. If it works long term i'll let you know tho  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Haven't found a repellent yet but when the neighbours cat poops in my garden I scoop it up on a spade and chuck it back in theirs!!  ::  ::

----------


## changilass

> How about a big dog!


 
Can safely say that having a big dog don't make any difference, we have 2 Newfies and you don't get much bigger than them and it don't make any difference at all, cats use our garden as their playpark.

----------


## Lolabelle

A shot gun should do the trick, and then hang the dead carcass out as a warning for others.
Sorry, I was only joking, I love cats, but I couldn't help myself. :: 
I am in a naughty mood tonight, shame Dave's at work.

----------


## Rheghead

> A shot gun should do the trick, and then hang the dead carcass out as a warning for others.


In Australia that probably could have been the kinder option to the environment, I read something that cats have been the major cause to the extinction of several ground dwelling species.

----------

